# Youtube indisponible



## Putko007 (21 Juillet 2013)

Depuis quelques jours, un grand nombre de vidéos sur YouTube ne sont plus accessibles sur mon iPad, car indisponibles sur les appareils mobiles. Pourtant j'utilise la version PC du site web, et je n'avais aucune limitation auparavant. Suis-je le seul?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2013)

Je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait une version PC du site de Youtube.

As-tu essayé avec l'application YouTube pour iPad ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2013)

Jasmine ou McTube donnent d'excellents résultats


----------



## lineakd (21 Juillet 2013)

@putko007, tu n'es pas seul car ses vidéos sont en flash passe en version mobile et tu retrouveras tes vidéos.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @putko007, tu n'es pas seul car ses vidéos sont en flash passe en version mobile et tu retrouveras tes vidéos.



certaines vidéos ne sont pas visibles par l'application mobile officielle , bizarre puisqu'elle passent sans soucis avec Jasmine ou McTube


----------



## Putko007 (31 Juillet 2013)

On retrouve l'ensemble des vidéos accessibles sur l'application, mais plus sur le site web. Comme si la limitation avait volontairement faite par YouTube. Un grand nombre de vidéos sont touchées. Du jour au lendemain! :hein:


----------

